# good comp for me!!!



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

hi all had a good first powerlifting comp (welsh cup) today can second for my age and weight with a 165 squat a 90 bench but i could have gone higher and a 190 dead lift for the jnr record welsh record   :lift: :beer: plus im only 16 and clean!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Well done, mate!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice one mate. Impressive lifts.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, well done mate!


----------



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

oh and plus im 77.4 kg weight 82.5 kg class


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

well done


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice one chick...keep at it!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

well done buddy, many more pb's in the future.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

why are all the power lifters from wales? always that lliaeni or what ever its called place


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

DB said:


> why are all the power lifters from wales? always that lliaeni or what ever its called place


Something in the water ..


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

We've only got one gym in Wales. We had two, but sold it to the Irish for food.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

DB said:


> why are all the power lifters from wales? always that lliaeni or what ever its called place


Not Waled, Just port tall BOT :beer:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> why are all the power lifters from wales? always that lliaeni or what ever its called place


Llanelli stupid...god you really are going to have to learn Welsh...ill teach it to you 777 times if i have to!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> always that lliaeni or what ever its called place


LMAO at the spelling here DB!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Llanelli stupid...god you really are going to have to learn Welsh...ill teach it to you 777 times if i have to!!


lmao!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> lmao!!


Yeah?? Well...:love: 7,777 times more!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Jeus, man, I've never been envious of any guy called "Barry" before!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Jeus, man, I've never been envious of any guy called "Barry" before!


LoL Timmy....i dont think ive ever known a "Barry" before!! LOL:rolleyes:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

What, not even Barry Island?!

*Drumroll-crash*


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Have you been there Timmy? It stank of sh1t that last time I was there.....


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Barry Island is the poor man's Coney Beach. Porthcawl is the Vegas of Wales.


----------

